# Camshaft identity



## gnsjoy (Apr 29, 2014)

I have my 66 GTO Tripower torn down. The cam has these numbers stamped on the end; 951133 and 1219. No brand identifier at all. Anyone know what this cam might be? It has great low end torque.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Not sure about 66's, but Pontiac also used a single alphabetic character stamped into the face behind the cam gear to identify cams in some years. Got one of those?

Bear


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I am sure you did a web search as I did, and nothing turned up that even came close. It is probably aftermarket or custom and you may not be able to match it up.

You may be able to get an engine builder/shop to give you the specs if they have a camshaft checker. Here is a tool you can buy yourself and a video on it working.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VB4n7j8xA_Q

You can do the same thing with a dial indicator and degree wheel if it is something you are familiar with.


----------

